# I liek Squirtles vs Skyman



## Vipera Magnifica

[size=+2]*I liek Squirtles vs Skyman*[/size]



I liek Squirtles said:


> *Arena:* Jolly Roger’s Bay/The Belly of the Beast/Davy Jones’s Poop Chute Slip ‘N’ Slide
> *Format:* 3v3 singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves/Statuses:* OHKOs, infatuation and confusion, direct healing moves restricted to one per team, Chill limited to 3 per Pokémon, Endeavor.
> 
> *Arena Description:*
> 
> Arr, me hearties! Welcome to the one and only Jolly Roger’s Bay, the swashbucklin’est place in the Seven Seas. The Pirrrrrate Council has decided to extend an invitation to two lucky Asberrrians to come fight in our lovely trrrade hub. Of course, we recognize the threat Asberrrians pose to our safety, so we took a nice big insurance policy on ourrrr town. We’ve also decided not to evacuate because we’re pirrrates and we love ourselves a good brawl!
> 
> The two lucky Trainers will fight on the eponymous Jolly Roger. Its dock has been closed off on all four sides by platforms so all the swashbucklers can see the action. Because of this, the ship’s rocking will be minimal. Remember that the Jolly Roger is made out of wood. Also, attacks that involve earth such as Earthquake and Earth Power won’t be as effective. Rock-typed attacks will work because of the seafloor being littered with rocks.
> 
> Be aware, however…
> 
> _Dangers lurk in Jolly Roger’s Bay._
> 
> At the end of the fifth round (or after the ship has been brutally wrecked), Davy Jone’s Beast, better known as Nelly, will eat the boat and the Trainers. Once inside the maw of the Beast, they will fall into the digestive juices which are, incredibly, noncorrosive. A  Pokémon can stand in the acid no problem. Near the exit of the stomach there is a garish neon sign that reads, “DAVY JONE’S POOP CHUTE SLIP ‘N’ SLIDE”.  At the beginning of the third round inside Nelly, a speaker lodged in her esophagus will announce “LET’S GO ON THE SLIP ‘N’ SLIDE!” The contents of the stomach will empty into the Slip ‘N’ Slide, where Pokémon will still attack as usual. The Trainers will be finally exit Nelly to find that they are suspended in the air; they will begin their descent to Jolly Roger’s Bay and continue their fight in a random spot of the port, with Nelly coming around every fifth round.


*I liek Squirtles's active squad*

 *Cuckoo* the male Hoothoot <Insomnia> @ Wacan Berry
 *Sand Man* the male Drilbur <Sand Force>
 *Blue Mage* the male Shinx <Intimidate> @ Bright Powder
 *Baskin* the male Vanillite <Ice Body>
 *Api Lahir* the female Litwick <Flash Fire>
 *Von Chosais* the male Chespin <Bulletproof>
 *Nyoom* the female Yanma <Speed Boost> @ Lucky Egg
 *Craneo Ominoso* the female Duskull <Levitate> @ Mental Herb
 *FEROCIOUS SWAMP MONSTER* the male Mudkip <Torrent> @ Wacan Berry
 *Praise be to the Dancing Queen* the female Omanyte <Shell Armor> @ Rindo Berry


*Skyman's active squad*

 *Fenris* the male Riolu <Steadfast>
 *Jack* the male Marshtomp <Torrent>
 *Roxas* the male Pikachu <Static> @ Thunder Stone
 *Loom* the female Shroomish <Poison Heal>
 *Psy* the female Kirlia <Trace>
 *Star* the female Staravia <Intimidate>
 *Lance* the male Ralts <Trace> @ Dawn Stone
 *Rambo* the male Gurdurr <Guts> @ Link Cable
 *Axel* the male Growlithe <Flash Fire> @ Fire Stone
 *Fireburn* the male Cyndaquil <Blaze>

*Command Order:*
- I liek Squirtles sends out
- Skyman sends out and commands
- I liek Squirtles commands


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Blue Mage*, electrify the competition!


----------



## Skyman

Come on, *Jack.* Lets get this show on the road.

Since we don't know how much Earthquake's power has been reduced by, lets just start off with *Scald x3*. If Blue Mage is unhittable for whatever reason, then use *Double Team*, and then *Hail* if the situation comes up again.

*Scald/Double Team/Hail x3*


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Hmm...

I don't know if the speed difference is negligible or not, Blue, so let's just assume you're always going last.

Start this off with a nice *Eerie Impulse* so the Scalds won't hurt as much. Follow up with *Leer* and a *Crunch* to round out the round. If you're burnt, however, substitute the latter two moves for Facade, but if any of those Scalds miss, 

*Eerie Impulse~Leer/Facade~Crunch/Facade*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

“Move over, I can’t see the damn fight!” a gruff voice shouted. A rough-faced old pirate dressed in a wet, tattered coat pushed his way to the front of the crowd, past throngs of sailors, deckhands, and wenches. With his one good eye, he set his sights on the great wooden ship in front of him, the Jolly Roger. The old captain spied the two trainers on the main deck, and laughed. “Look at those two landlubbers! Bet they never seen a bloody ship in their lives!” he guffawed, elbowing a young cabin boy in the ribcage.

Perhaps it was true. The two trainers on board the Jolly Roger were dressed in clothes that were more suited to life in the city, not onboard a sailing vessel. If the two trainers had not grown their sea legs yet, the referee certainly hadn’t. The young ref made his entrance wearing the most garish outfit ever – a dark red frock coat that was clearly too large on him, and a ridiculous-looking tricorn hat with a hot pink feather sticking out of the top. As the referee stepped out from the door that led to the cabin, his wooden peg leg caught on a coil of rope and sent him crashing down on his face. A laugh erupted from the crowd as the referee took off the costume piece and threw it into the bay, embarrassed. He then motioned towards the trainers, telling them to send out their Pokémon. Still stifling a chuckle, one of the trainers reached into his bag and pulled out a Poké Ball. He gave it a quick throw, and the capsule snapped open, white light pouring out from it. When the light dissipated, a small Shinx stood on the ship’s deck, poised for battle. A small drawstring bag was tied around his neck, full of a shining powder that made it tough for the spectators to make out his features. Not wasting any time, the other battler pulled a Poké Ball from his bag and deftly tossed the ball onto the wooden deck. The light from the ball coalesced into the shape of a Marshtomp, standing tall and eyeing his opponent. His trainer, smiling, reached into his bag again and pulled out a miniature captain’s hat, and placed it on the Marshtomp’s head. The spectators gave a loud cheer as the two trainers turned to face each other and the referee blew his whistle. 

*ROUND 1 - START*

I liek Squirtles (OOO)
 ()
[Blue Mage] M <Intimidate> 
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Taking in his surroundings.
*Eerie Impulse ~ Leer / Facade ~ Crunch / Facade *

Skyman (OOO)

[Jack] M <Torrent>
*Health:* 100% 
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Ready to make his opponent walk the plank.
*Scald / Double Team / Hail x3 *​
Jack, who had recently been promoted to the title of _Captain Jack_ by his trainer, tipped his head back, gargling up a ball of steaming water. He then lurched his head forward, spitting the scalding water at the Shinx in front of him. Blue Mage gave a yelp, the water stinging on impact. As the Marshtomp laughed, Blue Mage closed his eyes, trying to ignore the pain and focus on his next attack. Electricity began to crackle around the Shinx, and he gritted his teeth as he unleashed a pulse of energy towards his opponent. The electricity flowed through the Marshtomp, making him feel queasy. Although quite put off by this attack, Jack still fared better than the referee, who was now heaving over the side of the boat. The spectators made sounds of disgust, many of them diverting their eyes.

Jack tried to ignore the sick feeling in his stomach as he gargled up another ball of hot water in his mouth. Once again he spat the scalding splash of water at the Shinx, only this time the attack left more than just a sting. Blue Mage gave a yowl as the water burned his skin, leaving him with a painful red mark on his shoulder. The Shinx tried to mask his pain, but it was no use. His eyes welled with tears, and he began to charge at Jack, screaming all the while. Blue Mage leapt towards his foe, biting into his leg. Jack shouted and tried to shake himself free, but the Shinx just bit down even harder. When he finally let go of the Marshtomp, Blue Mage scuttled backwards and snarled at him.

With a look of grim determination, Captain Jack once more prepared the steaming liquids in his mouth, and spat them at the snarling Shinx. The water splashing him in the face, Blue Mage shut his eyes and flailed about, unable to see. When he finally regained his senses, the Shinx pounced at his opponent, knocking him onto his back. Biting down into the Marshtomp’s arm, he attacked with unrelenting fury as his opponent cried out in pain. When the referee blew his whistle to end the round, the little Shinx retreated back to his trainer, tired out from the attack.

*ROUND 1 - END*

I liek Squirtles (OOO)
 ()
[Blue Mage] M <Intimidate> 
*Health:* 72%
*Energy:* 82%
*Status:* In hot water. Literally.
Burned (2% damage this round).
*Eerie Impulse ~ Facade ~ Facade*

Skyman (OOO)

[Jack] M <Torrent>
*Health:* 72%
*Energy:* 88%
*Status:* Wincing as he readjusts his hat.
–1 Attack. –2 Special Attack.
*Scald ~ Scald ~ Scald*​
Notes
-Intimidate lowered Jack’s Attack by one stage.
-Jack’s second Scald burned Blue Mage.
-This battle will use 0.67x physical damage reduction for moderate burns, as per the new guidelines on statuses. Facade, however, is not affected by this reduction.



Spoiler: Calculations



ACTION ONE

Jack’s command: Scald
Energy: 5% - 1% STAB = 4%
Accuracy: 90% --> Roll: (18/100) --> Success
Damage: 8% base + 2% STAB = 10% final damage
Extra Effect: 30% --> Roll: (43/100) --> No effect
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (18/100) --> No crit

Blue Mage’s command: Eerie Impulse
Energy: 2%

Action one results:

Jack
100 health
96 energy

Blue Mage
90 health
98 energy

ACTION TWO

Jack’s command: Scald
Energy: 5% - 1% STAB = 4%
Accuracy: 90% --> Roll: (88/100) --> Success
Damage: 8% base + 2% STAB – 2% boosts = 8% final damage
Extra Effect: 30% --> Roll: (29/100) --> Blue Mage is burned
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (74/100) --> No crit

Blue Mage’s command: Facade
Energy: 8%
Damage: 14% base = 14% final damage
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (73/100) --> No crit

Blue Mage takes 1% damage from his burn.

Action two results:

Jack
86 health
92 energy

Blue Mage
81 health
90 energy

ACTION THREE

Jack’s command: Scald
Energy: 5% - 1% STAB = 4%
Accuracy: 90% --> Roll: (9/100) --> Success
Damage: 8% base + 2% STAB – 2% boosts = 8% final damage
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (50/100) --> No crit

Blue Mage’s command: Facade
Energy: 8%
Damage: 14% base = 14% final damage
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (51/100) --> No crit

Blue Mage takes 1% damage from his burn.

Action three results:

Jack
72 health
88 energy

Blue Mage
72 health
82 energy

END OF ROUND


*I liek Squirtles* commands first next round.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

That could have gone a lot worse, but man, do those Scalds _sting_. Not being able to use STAB will hurt us quite a bit, Blue.

Let's start off with a nice *Magnet Rise* to prevent any sort of nasty Ground moves. If you see him starting to status you, Protect. 

Facade x2 after that, but if an attack misses or Captain Jack is using a status buff, sub the attack for a Light Screen. Only for one missed attack, though.

*Magnet Rise/Protect~Facade/Light Screen/Protect x2*


----------



## Skyman

Before this comes up again, why did you ref Scald as having a 90% chance to hit? It's listed with 100% accuracy in the database, so yeah.

Since he was kind enough to make a condition for him to never move, lets take advantage of that, shall we? *Yawn* him until it hits, and then use *Toxic* if you can. If, for some unfathomable reason, you manage to get to turn 3 with this combination having been used up (and I would give a medal if you managed to pull it off), use *Scald*.

*Yawn/Toxic/Scald x3*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Skyman said:


> Before this comes up again, why did you ref Scald as having a 90% chance to hit? It's listed with 100% accuracy in the database, so yeah.


I deducted a flat 10% accuracy on all of Jack's moves due to the Bright Powder.


----------



## Skyman

Oh, silly me, forgot about the Bright Powder. Derp


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*ROUND 2 - START*

I liek Squirtles (OOO)
 ()
[Blue Mage] M <Intimidate> 
*Health:* 72%
*Energy:* 82%
*Status:* In hot water. Literally.
Burned (2% damage last round).
*Magnet Rise / Protect ~ Facade / Light Screen / Protect x2 *

Skyman (OOO)

[Jack] M <Torrent>
*Health:* 72%
*Energy:* 88%
*Status:* Wincing as he readjusts his hat.
–1 Attack. –2 Special Attack.
*Yawn / Toxic / Scald x3*​
Looking at his opponent, who had exhausted a lot of energy in his last attack, the Marshtomp smiled as he thought about his next move. He’d use the power of suggestion to fool the Shinx into growing even wearier. Captain Jack took in a deep breath, and let out a loud yawn towards his opponent. The little Shinx, however, knew exactly what the captain was doing, and took measures to prevent his plan from working. Blue Mage had shut his eyes and erected a brilliant energy shield around him. The shield, being mostly soundproof, allowed Blue Mage to ignore the attack completely. There were murmurs in the crowd as the two Pokémon stood facing each other, one yawning and the other shutting his eyes, and the old pirate captain raised his voice. “Ye can’t be tired already! Ye barely even started!” he shouted at the battlers.

Although a bit disappointed that his plan didn’t work, Jack was ready to try again. Once more, he filled his lungs with air and prepared to let out a long, deep yawn. Blue Mage was also ready to defend himself from his opponent’s tricks, and hastily formed a transparent energy shield around himself… only to have the barrier shatter around him, exposing his ears to the siren’s song of slumber. Blue Mage began to yawn himself, only this yawn was genuine. Jack’s manipulation had worked. The Shinx felt his eyelids droop as the temptation of sleep became the only thing he could think about.

Blue Mage began to nod off, but quickly jolted awake when he saw his opponent preparing the attack. The Marshtomp was once again gargling a ball of fluids, only this time the attack was tinged with the sinister purple hue of a Poison-type attack. The little Shinx did all he could to build another shield around himself, but it was in vain, as the shield once again shattered, leaving the small Pokémon defenseless. All was not lost for Blue Mage, however, as the ball of toxins that Jack spat his way went flying over his head, missing its mark completely and landing on the wooden deck behind him. Blue Mage turned around to see the poison seeping its way into the wood, and gave a long sigh of relief. He then lay on his side and started to drift off to sleep, dreaming of home.

*ROUND 2 - END*

I liek Squirtles (OOO)
 ()
[Blue Mage] M <Intimidate> 
*Health:* 69%
*Energy:* 76%
*Status:* Snoring loudly.
Asleep. Burned (3% damage this round).
*Protect ~ Protect (failed) ~ Protect (failed)*

Skyman (OOO)

[Jack] M <Torrent>
*Health:* 72%
*Energy:* 76%
*Status:* Laughing heartily.
–1 Attack. –2 Special Attack.
*Yawn ~ Yawn ~ Toxic (missed)*​
Notes
-Blue Mage’s Protect failed on the second action, and so Yawn succeeded.
-Although Blue Mage’s Protect failed on action three, Jack’s Toxic still missed.
-Blue Mage fell asleep at the end of the third action.
-From what I gather, Yawn has perfect accuracy, and is not affected by Bright Powder.
-It’s unlikely I’ll be able to ref this fast for future rounds, but since the commands here were fairly repetitive, it did not take long.



Spoiler: Calculations



ACTION ONE

Jack’s command: Yawn
Energy: 4%

Blue Mage’s command: Protect
Energy: 2%

Blue Mage takes 1% damage from his burn.

Action one results:

Jack
72 health
84 energy

Blue Mage
71 health
80 energy

ACTION TWO

Jack’s command: Yawn
Energy: 4%

Blue Mage’s command: Protect
Energy: 2%
Accuracy: 50% --> Roll: (58/100) --> Failure

Blue Mage takes 1% damage from his burn.

Action two results:

Jack
72 health
80 energy

Blue Mage
70 health
78 energy

ACTION THREE

Jack’s command: Toxic
Energy: 4%
Accuracy: 80% --> Roll: (91/100) --> Failure

Blue Mage’s command: Protect
Energy: 2%
Accuracy: 50% --> Roll: (87/100) --> Failure

Blue Mage takes 1% damage from his burn.
Blue Mage is now asleep.

Action three results:

Jack
72 health
76 energy

Blue Mage
69 health
76 energy

END OF ROUND


*Skyman* commands first next round.


----------



## Skyman

I can't even blame the bright powder on that toxic miss, since it would have missed even without it.

R I P.

Well, now that he's sleeping, I say you should *steal his Bright Powder.* Then, after that, get up right close and spit a bit of *Toxic* into his face. Finish off with a *Rock Tomb*, and try your best to keep him buried there for a while. Should he wake up, *Yawn* him again, and if he protects, use *Substitute - 15%*.

*Steal the Bright Powder/Yawn/Substitute(15%)~Toxic/Yawn/Substitute(15%)~Rock Tomb/Yawn/Substitute(15%)*


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Hey, Blue! You can probably hear Captain Jack walk towards you, right? If you can hear me asleep, you can sure as heck sense him. Roll over when he's near, but if he already stole it by the time you roll over (or he can't steal it), use Snore.

Follow up with Snore if you're asleep, Thief if you're awake and he stole your item, or Facade if you're awake, but he didn't steal your powder.

End with the exact same orders, with the exception of switching out Sleep Talk for Snore.

*Roll over/Snore~Snore/Thief/Facade~Sleep Talk/Thief/Facade*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*ROUND 3 - START*

I liek Squirtles (OOO)
 ()
[Blue Mage] M <Intimidate> 
*Health:* 69%
*Energy:* 76%
*Status:* Snoring loudly.
Asleep. Burned (3% damage last round).
*Roll over / Snore ~ Snore / Thief / Facade ~ Sleep Talk / Thief / Facade*

Skyman (OOO)

[Jack] M <Torrent>
*Health:* 72%
*Energy:* 76%
*Status:* Laughing heartily.
–1 Attack. –2 Special Attack.
*Steal the Bright Powder / Yawn / Substitute(15%) ~ Toxic / Yawn / Substitute(15%) ~ Rock Tomb / Yawn / Substitute(15%)*​
Grinning, Jack stalked his way over to his opponent and used both hands to grab the thin drawstring cord around Blue Mage’s neck. The Shinx squirmed in his sleep underneath him, but Jack pulled the cord up and over the small Pokémon’s head and put it over his own, after removing his hat. The Marshtomp gave a deep, hearty laugh as he placed the hat back on his head and looked down at the small pouch of shining powder around his neck. Captain Jack had stolen his first treasure and become a true pirate.

Jack took a few moments to admire his booty. Several spectators let out cheers to express their appreciation for the Marshtomp’s booty. “Yarr, if that don’t be some fine booty, then I’m the queen of England!” yelled out the gruff pirate captain as he took a swig of rum. While the Marshtomp was busy marveling at his newly acquired booty, the sleeping Blue Mage rolled over onto his back and let out a tremendously loud snore. Jack was so startled that he stumbled backwards and nearly fell to the ground. The Marshtomp was rather annoyed by this, and began to prepare an attack. Jack once again formed a nasty ball of toxins in his mouth, ready to spit it at the sleeping Shinx. He may have missed the attack last time, but there was no way he’d miss his mark again. Once Jack was done accumulating the toxins, he spat the purple ball of poison at his foe. Blue Mage writhed about as the caustic poison burned his skin, though he did not wake. Instead, the Shinx inhaled sharply and let out another loud snore, catching his opponent off guard.

Having inflicted enough status conditions on his unconscious opponent, Jack finally decided it was time to attack the Shinx directly. Jack stomped his feet on the deck and made a bellowing sound, and the spectators gasped as several medium-sized stones slowly rose up from the murky waters around the hull of the ship. Jack raised his arms, and the glistening rocks hovered in place around the ship. He threw his arms down, and the stones bombarded the spot where Blue Mage was lying in place, trapping him underneath. The crowd murmured as they watched the pile of rocks anxiously. At first, there was no movement. Suddenly, some of the rocks began to stir, and Blue Mage exploded out from his rocky prison, fueled with a blind rage. The Shinx had managed to stay asleep through the onslaught of rocks, but somehow he was on his feet and ready to tear into his opponent. Blue Mage darted towards the Marshtomp and slammed him onto the ground. The Shinx bit down into the Marshtomp’s right foot, using it as an anesthetic to numb the pain of his various burns. When he was done, Blue Mage retreated back to his side of the deck, and lay down again. The look of fury on his face was gone, and had been replaced with the placid smile of a sleeping Pokémon. Jack, still lying flat on his back, was groaning in pain. Captain Jack had fought some tough opponents in his lifetime, but never had he fought an opponent that was this fierce _while asleep_. 

As the referee blew his whistle, both Pokémon were lying flat on the deck of the Jolly Roger. All around the ship, the people on the docks were laughing, drinking, and calling out bets, oblivious to the danger lurking in the bay. Deep below the surface of the water, something began to stir.

*ROUND 3 - END*

I liek Squirtles (OOO)
 
[Blue Mage] M <Intimidate> 
*Health:* 59%
*Energy:* 55%
*Status:* Having pleasant dreams.
Asleep. Burned (3% damage this round).
–1 Speed. Severely Poisoned (2% damage this round).
*Snore ~ Snore ~ Sleep Talk (Facade)*

Skyman (OOO)
 ()
[Jack] M <Torrent>
*Health:* 48%
*Energy:* 65%
*Status:* Booty Acquired.
–1 Attack. –2 Special Attack.
*Steal the Bright Powder ~ Toxic ~ Rock Tomb*​
Notes
-Jack is now in possession of the Bright Powder.
-I reffed stealing the Bright Powder as having the same energy cost as Thief, and causing Blue Mage’s chance of staying asleep to fall by 10%.
-Jack was faster than Blue Mage, and was able to steal the Bright Powder before Blue Mage could roll over. Therefore, Blue Mage used Snore on the first action.
-Rock Tomb lowered Blue Mage’s Speed by one stage.
-I rolled to see if Blue Mage would break out of the Rock Tomb. He broke free, but at the cost of some energy.



Spoiler: Calculations



ACTION ONE

Jack’s command: Steal the Bright Powder
Energy: 3%
This causes the chance of Blue Mage staying asleep to fall to 90%.

Blue Mage Sleep: 90% --> Roll: (20/100) --> Blue Mage is asleep
Blue Mage’s command: Snore
Energy: 4%
Accuracy: 90% --> Roll: (87/100) --> Success
Damage: 5% base = 5% final damage
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (65/100) --> No crit

Blue Mage takes 1% damage from his burn.
Blue Mage’s chance of staying asleep falls to 85%.

Action one results:

Jack
67 health
73 energy

Blue Mage
68 health
72 energy

ACTION TWO

Jack’s command: Toxic
Energy: 4%
Accuracy: 90% --> Roll: (68/100) --> Success

Blue Mage Sleep: 85% --> Roll: (21/100) --> Blue Mage is asleep
Blue Mage’s command: Snore
Energy: 4%
Accuracy: 90% --> Roll: (24/100) --> Success
Damage: 5% base = 5% final damage
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (18/100) --> No crit

Blue Mage takes 1% damage from his burn.
Blue Mage takes 1% damage from Toxic.
Blue Mage’s chance of staying asleep falls to 80%.

Action two results:

Jack
62 health
69 energy

Blue Mage
66 health
68 energy

ACTION THREE

Jack’s command: Rock Tomb
Energy: 4%
Accuracy: 95% --> Roll: (25/100) --> Success
Damage: 6% base – 1% boosts = 5% final damage
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (83/100) --> No crit
This causes the chance of Blue Mage staying asleep to fall to 70%.

Blue Mage Sleep: 70% --> Roll: (58/100) --> Blue Mage is asleep
Blue Mage’s command: Sleep Talk
Move Called --> Facade
Energy: 8%
Blue Mage expends 5% energy breaking free of the Rock Tomb.
Accuracy: 90% --> Roll: (42/100) --> Success
Damage: 14% base = 14% final damage
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (96/100) --> No crit

Blue Mage takes 1% damage from his burn.
Blue Mage takes 1% damage from Toxic.
Blue Mage’s chance of staying asleep falls to 65%.

Action three results:

Jack
48 health
65 energy

Blue Mage
59 health
55 energy

END OF ROUND


*I liek Squirtles* commands first next round.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Good job, Blue! Let's keep at it!

Keep up those Sleep Talks until you wake up. Immediately use Thief once you're up. If he Counters or Protects, Chill.

*Sleep Talk/Thief/Chill x3*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*DQ warning for Skyman. You have 48 hours to post commands.*


----------



## Skyman

*Torment* him so that he'll stop talking in his sleep so damn much, it's getting kind of annoying. Then, use *Double Team (Max Clones)* and end with *Surf*. See about sweeping him overboard, too.

*Torment~Double Team (Max Clones)~Surf*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

After talking with Eifie, I've decided to disallow the use of emotion-based moves on a sleeping Pokémon, based on this reffing, and also the fact that it just doesn't make much sense flavor-wise. Since I already said Torment would work and am now saying the _opposite_, I will give you the chance to change your commands, if you so desire.


----------



## Skyman

shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit

Well, uh, I guess I'll do *Double Team (Max Clones)*, then *Muddy Water* and *Surf*, trying to sweep him overboard if possible.

*Double Team (Max Clones)~Muddy Water~Surf*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*ROUND 4 - START*

I liek Squirtles (OOO)
 
[Blue Mage] M <Intimidate> 
*Health:* 59%
*Energy:* 55%
*Status:* Having pleasant dreams.
Asleep. Burned (3% damage last round).
–1 Speed. Severely Poisoned (2% damage last round).
*Sleep Talk / Thief / Chill x3 *

Skyman (OOO)
 ()
[Jack] M <Torrent>
*Health:* 48%
*Energy:* 65%
*Status:* Booty Acquired.
–1 Attack. –2 Special Attack.
*Double Team (Max Clones) ~ Muddy Water ~ Surf*​
Jack was quick to move as soon as the round began. He dashed across the wooden deck of the Jolly Roger, encircling his sleeping opponent and moving so fast that he appeared to be in many places at once. As Captain Jack slowed to a stop, the spectators gasped as not one, but _five_ Jacks stood on the deck of the ship, tipping their heads back and guffawing in perfect unison. Still asleep, Blue Mage had no way to appreciate his opponent’s trick. Instead, the little Shinx began to mutter in his sleep, and then abruptly sneezed, sending a small shockwave of electricity towards one of the laughing Marshtomps. The electricity crackled around the Marshtomp, and with a quiet _puff_, the clone burst into nothingness. The other Jacks, now laughing even harder, moved closer together to fill in the gap where one Jack had just vanished.

The four Jacks soon hushed their laughter, and concentrated for their next move. Murky water from the seafloor below began to rise up in columns on either side of the ship as the Marshtomps lifted their arms in one simultaneous motion. As their arms came crashing down, so did the water, assaulting the somniloquous Shinx and covering the entire deck with a thin layer of grime. With his fur covered in mud, Blue Mage quietly muttered something that sounded vaguely like cursing, and unleashed another pulse of electricity. Once again, the attack hit a clone, causing it to disappear into thin air and dropping the Jack count to three.

Grinning, Jack and his clones began once more to draw up the water from the bay around them. Spectators began to shriek and flee as a massive wave loomed over the starboard side of the ship. The wave crashed into the Jolly Roger, and the water rushed over the deck, washing off the grime and almost sending Blue Mage overboard. The Shinx had luckily woken up just in time to grab onto a net hanging off the port side. Clutching onto the net tightly, Blue Mage took a moment to take in his perilous surroundings before springing into action. As Jack and his entourage of illusory clones crept towards the edge to look over the side of the boat, Blue Mage bounded upwards, slamming into Jack and sending him stumbling. As the clones on either side of Jack vanished, the Shinx closed his teeth around the pouch hanging from Jack’s neck. Blue Mage gave a firm pull, and the cord snapped. The Shinx then scampered off towards its trainer, who gave a sheepish smile as he knelt down and helped tie the bag around his Pokémon’s neck. Captain Jack made a pouty face at his own trainer, but the trainer just shrugged it off and looked toward the spot where the referee had been standing. The referee, however, was nowhere to be found. The crowd babbled restlessly as the two trainers looked at each other in sheer bewilderment. After a few moments of this confusion, a shrill noise came from below the edge of the docks. The referee, who had been swept overboard, was treading water as he spat the whistle from between his lips. “I could use some help!” he shouted upwards at the throng of spectators.

*ROUND 4 - END*

I liek Squirtles (OOO)
 ()
[Blue Mage] M <Intimidate> 
*Health:* 35%
*Energy:* 48%
*Status:* Mbad! Sleep too late
Burned (3% damage this round).
–1 Speed. Severely Poisoned (3% damage this round).
*Sleep Talk (Eerie Impulse) ~ Sleep Talk (Eerie Impulse) ~ Thief*

Skyman (OOO)
 
[Jack] M <Torrent>
*Health:* 44%
*Energy:* 52%
*Status:* Sulking over the loss of his booty.
–1 Attack. –2 Special Attack.
*Double Team ~ Muddy Water ~ Surf*​
Notes
-Sorry this round took so long.
-Blue Mage woke up on the third action.
-Thief successfully hit Jack, thus causing the clones to disappear.
-Blue Mage has reclaimed the Bright Powder.



Spoiler: Calculations



ACTION ONE

Jack’s command: Double Team
Energy: 4%
Jack produces four clones.

Blue Mage Sleep: 65% --> Roll: (22/100) --> Blue Mage is asleep
Blue Mage’s command: Sleep Talk
Move Called --> Eerie Impulse
Accuracy: 90% --> Roll: (76/100) --> Success
Accuracy (Clones): 20% --> Roll: (69/100) --> The attack hits a clone
Jack now has three clones.
Energy: 2%

Blue Mage takes 1% damage from his burn.
Blue Mage takes 1% damage from Toxic.
Blue Mage’s chance of staying asleep falls to 60%.

Action one results:

Jack
48 health
61 energy

Blue Mage
57 health
53 energy

ACTION TWO

Jack’s command: Muddy Water
Energy: 6% - 1% STAB = 5%
Accuracy: 85% --> Roll: (3/100) --> Success
Damage: 9% base + 2.25% STAB – 2% boosts = 9% final damage
Extra Effect: 30% --> Roll: (61/100) --> No effect
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (77/100) --> No crit
This causes the chance of Blue Mage staying asleep to fall to 50%.

Blue Mage Sleep: 50% --> Roll: (45/100) --> Blue Mage is asleep
Blue Mage’s command: Sleep Talk
Move Called --> Eerie Impulse
Accuracy: 90% --> Roll: (79/100) --> Success
Accuracy (Clones): 25% --> Roll: (45/100) --> The attack hits a clone
Jack now has two clones.
Energy: 2%

Blue Mage takes 1% damage from his burn.
Blue Mage takes 1% damage from Toxic.
Blue Mage’s chance of staying asleep falls to 45%.

Action two results:

Jack
48 health
56 energy

Blue Mage
46 health
51 energy

ACTION THREE

Jack’s command: Surf
Energy: 5% - 1% STAB = 4%
Damage: 9% base + 2.25% STAB – 2% boosts = 9% final damage
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (86/100) --> No crit
This causes the chance of Blue Mage staying asleep to fall to 35%.

Blue Mage Sleep: 35% --> Roll: (73/100) --> Blue Mage wakes up
Blue Mage’s command: Thief
Energy: 3%
Accuracy: 90% --> Roll: (37/100) --> Success
Accuracy (Clones): 33.3% --> Roll: (30/99) --> Success
Damage: 6% base × 0.67 burn = 4% final damage
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (48/100) --> No crit

Blue Mage takes 1% damage from his burn.
Blue Mage takes 1% damage from Toxic.

Action three results:

Jack
44 health
52 energy

Blue Mage
35 health
48 energy

END OF ROUND


*Skyman* commands first next round.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*DQ warning for Skyman. You have 48 hours to post commands.*


----------



## Skyman

Huh, guess my post didn't go through before.

Lets start off with *Yawn*. If he protects it or is otherwise unhitable, use *Curse.* If on the second action you haven't yawned him yet, yawn him then (if he's hittable, of course), otherwise use *Barrier*. If he used facade action one, though, then use *Torment* instead. Finally, end with a good old fashioned *Surf.*

*Yawn/Curse~Yawn/Barrier/Torment~Surf*


----------



## I liek Squirtles

We can afford giving him his Curse, so *Substitute* on the first action. Hit him with a *Facade* if you're faster, but if you're slower opt for *Scary Face*. End with *Facade* if you haven't used it, *Signal Beam* if you have; hopefully, your sub doesn't break. 

*Substitute~Facade/Scary Face~Facade/Signal Beam*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*ROUND 5 - START*

I liek Squirtles (OOO)
 ()
[Blue Mage] M <Intimidate> 
*Health:* 35%
*Energy:* 48%
*Status:* Mbad! Sleep too late
Burned (3% damage last round).
–1 Speed. Severely Poisoned (3% damage last round).
*Substitute ~ Facade / Scary Face ~ Facade / Signal Beam*

Skyman (OOO)
 
[Jack] M <Torrent>
*Health:* 44%
*Energy:* 52%
*Status:* Sulking over the loss of his booty.
–1 Attack. –2 Special Attack.
*Yawn / Curse ~ Yawn / Barrier / Torment ~ Surf*​
Blue Mage was awake. This would not do for Jack, who had taken enough of a beating from the Shinx’s ruthless Facade attacks. Jack drew in a deep breath, and let out a heavy yawn right in the Shinx’s face. Still a bit groggy from his nap, Blue Mage let out a small yawn in return, as his eyelids began to droop. Though he wanted to sleep, he couldn’t let his trainer down by giving up then and there. That’s when he had an idea. Blue Mage snatched a cannon ball from a nearby stack and rolled it over to the middle of the deck. He then went and found a few more, rolling each into a spot on the ship’s deck. When he was done, the Shinx finally gave the collection of cannon balls a small shock, transferring some of his life energy into the iron balls. The balls sprang to life, arranging themselves into a sturdy pyramid. Blue Mage looked at the stack, satisfied. If he had someone, or _something_ to do the fighting for him, maybe it wouldn’t be so bad if he just took a nap again.

Jack stood and watched his opponent build the substitute, and as the Shinx was finishing, he focused, and a translucent wall of energy started to form. The barrier between Jack and the cannon balls just might save him if the balls all started rolling in his direction. Meanwhile, Blue Mage was getting ready to take his nap. Before he could, though, he wanted to give Iron Mage an advantage (Iron Mage was the name he had chosen for his new friend). Blue Mage made a hideous face at Jack, snarling at him through the translucent barrier. The Marshtomp stood frozen in place, intimidated by his opponent’s expression. As Jack cowered in fear, Blue Mage curled up on the wooden deck and fell straight to sleep, the tower of cannon balls guarding him. Blue Mage’s trainer shouted something out, but the little Shinx remained perfectly still, snoring quietly.

Rather than fight the stack of iron balls directly (when has that ever been a good idea?), Jack would try to wash them off the side of the Jolly Roger. The Marshtomp raised his hands, and the ocean rose up with them. As his hands dropped, the huge wave washed over the deck, covering everything with seawater. As the water drained away, two Pokémon, two trainers, and a referee still remained on board, all soaked from head to toe. The stack of balls was still there, but some of the cannon balls had been dislodged, and had washed overboard. The spectators who had not already fled the scene stood on the docks, also drenched by the wave. A group of sailors laughed as one of the men poured his ale into the bay, the drink tasting more of salt water than beer. That’s when a scream came from the back of the crowd. A massive tentacle rose out of the water, and came crashing down, splitting the dock clear in half with a loud SNAP. The spectators were thrown into the water below, and as the people screamed and thrashed about in the water, two more massive tentacles rose up out of the water and curled around the deck of the Jolly Roger. The trainers and their Pokémon watched in horror as the deck began to break apart under the force of the massive tentacles. Blue Mage had jolted awake as soon as the monster tried to crush the ship. Seeing an enormous tentacle in front of him, he let loose a Thunderbolt at it, and the huge tentacle retracted back into the water. It was then that the beast lifted its colossal head out of the murky depths. Pale white teeth rimmed a mouth as dark and endless as the bottom of the sea itself. Once more, a tentacle rose up, and with a huge CRACK, it smashed the boat in two. As the two ends of the Jolly Roger sank slowly into the bay, the last thing the trainers saw was the endless black void swallowing them whole…

*ROUND 5 - END*

I liek Squirtles (OOO)
 ()
[Blue Mage] M <Intimidate> 
*Health:* 8%
*Energy:* 36%
*Status:* AAAAAAHHHHHH
Has a Substitute (11% health). Burned (3% damage this round).
–1 Speed. Severely Poisoned (4% damage this round).
*Substitute (20%) ~ Scary Face ~ nothing*

Skyman (OOO)
 
[Jack] M <Torrent>
*Health:* 44%
*Energy:* 42%
*Status:* AAAARRGGHHHH
–1 Attack. –2 Special Attack.
+2 Defense. –2 Speed.
*Yawn ~ Barrier ~ Surf*​
Notes
-Blue Mage made a large substitute since ILS did not specify the size.
-Substitute does not have priority, so Yawn still affected Blue Mage.
-Blue Mage is now faster than Jack.
-Blue Mage fell asleep after the second action.
-Fortunately, the attack on the ship caused Blue Mage to wake up again.
-Unfortunately, the ship was completely destroyed and the trainers and their Pokémon were eaten.
-To be continued…



Spoiler: Calculations



ACTION ONE

Jack’s command: Yawn
Energy: 4%

Blue Mage’s command: Substitute
Energy: 10%

Blue Mage takes 1% damage from his burn.
Blue Mage takes 1% damage from Toxic.

Action one results:

Jack
44 health
48 energy

Blue Mage
13 health
38 energy

Blue Mage’s Substitute
20 health

ACTION TWO

Jack’s command: Barrier
Energy: 2%

Blue Mage’s command: Scary Face
Energy: 2%

Blue Mage takes 1% damage from his burn.
Blue Mage takes 1% damage from Toxic.
Blue Mage is now asleep.

Action two results:

Jack
44 health
46 energy

Blue Mage
11 health
36 energy

Blue Mage’s Substitute
20 health

ACTION THREE

Jack’s command: Surf
Energy: 5% - 1% STAB = 4%
Accuracy: 90% --> Roll: (83/100) --> Success
Damage: 9% base + 2.25% STAB – 2% boosts = 9% final damage
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (36/100) --> No crit
This causes the chance of Blue Mage staying asleep to fall to 90%.

Blue Mage Sleep: 90% --> Roll: (12/100) --> Blue Mage is asleep
Blue Mage’s command: nothing

Blue Mage takes 1% damage from his burn.
Blue Mage takes 2% damage from Toxic.

Action three results:

Jack
44 health
42 energy

Blue Mage
8 health
36 energy

Blue Mage’s Substitute
11 health

END OF ROUND


*I liek Squirtles* commands first next round.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*(A rather late) DQ warning for I liek Squirtles. You have 48 hours to post commands.*


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Alright, Swagger (unless he's unhittable, in which case Protect), and then just Facade because I'm pretty sure you're going down this round.

*Swagger~Facade x2*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*DQ warning for Skyman. You have 48 hours to post commands.*


----------



## Skyman

*Protect~Roundx2*. Simple, to the point, and will KO him action 2 due to burn/poison damage.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

_SCRATCH_

The sound of a match being struck against the coarse surface of a match box punctured the silence of the watery tomb. The old pirate captain held up the tiny flame as he turned around in ankle-deep water and examined his surroundings. “No doubt about it,” he muttered “we’re deep in the belly of Davy Jones’ beast.”

“Are we going to die here?” whimpered the referee, who was sitting on a raised, fleshy mound and cradling his knees with his arms.

“Maybe” replied the captain, “but maybe not.” The captain lifted one leg out of the water and took a good look at his boots. “If these stomach juices were truly harmful we’d be dead already. I think we’re safe… for now.” The captain looked around at the other survivors inside the beast. Aside from the pirate captain and the referee, the two trainers and their Pokémon had been the only ones swallowed by the monster. Next to I liek Squirtles’ Shinx, a pile of cannon balls was guarding its master.

The old captain noticed the Shinx and spoke to its trainer, “Say, I have an idea. Could your Pokémon give the walls of this place a shock?” I liek Squirtles nodded, and gave the command. Blue Mage emitted a shock wave, and after doing so, hundreds of fleshy bulbs bathed the area in a blue bioluminescent light. As the trainers looked around in astonishment, the captain took out an engraved pewter flask and took a long swig of rum. He stroked his beard thoughtfully, and gave a sigh. “Since you scalawags are all here, why not continue your battle?” the captain pointed at a raised area, about twelve yards in diameter, which looked like the perfect spot to continue fighting. “If these really are my last hours, damn it, I demand a good fight!”

*ROUND 6 - START*

I liek Squirtles (OOO)
 ()
[Blue Mage] M <Intimidate> 
*Health:* 8%
*Energy:* 36%
*Status:* AAAAAAHHHHHH
Has a Substitute (11% health). Burned (3% damage last round).
–1 Speed. Severely Poisoned (4% damage last round).
*Swagger ~ Facade ~ Facade*

Skyman (OOO)
 
[Jack] M <Torrent>
*Health:* 44%
*Energy:* 42%
*Status:* AAAARRGGHHHH
–1 Attack. –2 Special Attack.
+2 Defense. –2 Speed.
*Protect ~ Round ~ Round*​
After the trainers had taken their places on either side of the mound, the referee signaled for the round to begin. Blue Mage was quick to act, and started jeering at his opponent, as if to say “HEY, LOOK WHAT I DID! I ATTACKED THE MONSTER, I LIT THIS PLACE UP, AND WHAT DID YOU DO? NOTHING.”

This attempt at riling up Jack had little effect, however, as Jack had encased himself in a soundproof bubble. Jack made an obscene gesture at the Shinx, and little Blue Mage growled in anger before bolting forward. Jack’s concentration shattered, as did his protective bubble, and within moments the Shinx was upon him, tearing at him with his tiny fangs, and channeling all his anger into a savage beat-down.

The Marshtomp stood on shaky legs, and readjusted his captain’s hat. Blue Mage had retreated behind his buddy, Iron Mage, so he would have to finish off the Shinx using the power of music. Jack cleared his throat, and began to hum the Pirates of the Caribbean theme. A glint from the Bright Powder around Blue Mage’s neck caught Jack’s eye though, and Jack’s song was cut short as the Marshtomp tried to reorient itself. Blue Mage, still fuming, bolted forward and shrieked at his opponent, as if to say “YOU’RE NOT EVEN A REAL CAPTAIN!!!!!” The Shinx barreled toward Jack, and viciously tore into him once more as tears welled up in his eyes. 

Jack, sore and about to collapse, picked up his song once more and assaulted his foe with the power of sound. Blue Mage tried to block his ears, but it was no use. The Shinx teetered from side to side before finally collapsing. As Jack nursed his wounds, I liek Squirtles recalled the fallen Pokémon into his Poké Ball. The old pirate captain gave a shout, congratulating the Marshtomp, “Good job, little fella. Yer a true pirate in my book.”

The referee fidgeted with the whistle around his neck as he whispered to himself, “Perhaps… perhaps this is not such a bad place to battle. If I make it out of here, I will have to put in a word with my supervisors back at ASB Headquarters.” He then glanced at the two trainers, who were waiting anxiously for him to speak. The referee stood up straight and cleared his throat. “Well then,” he called out, “shall we continue?”

*ROUND 6 - END*

I liek Squirtles (OOO)
 ()
[Blue Mage] M <Intimidate> 
*Health:* 0%
*Energy:* 16%
*Status:* Knocked out!
*Swagger ~ Facade ~ Facade*

Skyman (OOO)
 
[Jack] M <Torrent>
*Health:* 20%
*Energy:* 34%
*Status:* Victorious
–1 Attack. –2 Special Attack.
+2 Defense. –2 Speed.
*Protect ~ Round (missed) ~ Round*​
Notes
-Jack’s first Round missed.
-Jack’s second Round finished off Blue Mage.
-Iron Mage has rolled off, surely to plot his revenge against Captain Jack.
-The battle continues inside Jabu-Jabu’s Nelly’s belly.



Spoiler: Calculations



ACTION ONE

Blue Mage’s command: Swagger
Energy: 4%

Jack’s command: Protect
Energy: 2%

Blue Mage takes 1% damage from his burn.
Blue Mage takes 1% damage from Toxic.

Action one results:

Jack
44 health
40 energy

Blue Mage
6 health
32 energy

Blue Mage’s Substitute
11 health

ACTION TWO

Blue Mage’s command: Facade
Energy: 8%
Damage: 14% base – 2% boosts = 12% final damage
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (42/100) --> No crit

Jack’s command: Round
Energy: 3%
Accuracy: 90% --> Roll: (91/100) --> Failure

Blue Mage takes 1% damage from his burn.
Blue Mage takes 2% damage from Toxic.

Action two results:

Jack
32 health
37 energy

Blue Mage
3 health
24 energy

Blue Mage’s Substitute
11 health

ACTION THREE

Blue Mage’s command: Facade
Energy: 8%
Damage: 14% base – 2% boosts = 12% final damage
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (85/100) --> No crit

Jack’s command: Round
Energy: 3%
Accuracy: 90% --> Roll: (71/100) --> Success
Damage: 6% base – 2% boosts = 4% final damage
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (63/100) --> No crit

Blue Mage is knocked out.

Action three results:

Jack
20 health
34 energy

Blue Mage
0 health
16 energy

Blue Mage’s Substitute
11 health

END OF ROUND


*I liek Squirtles* sends out, then *Skyman* commands first next round.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

It's October, or National Spoopy Month, so it's time for *Cráneo Ominoso* to come out!


----------



## Skyman

Well, not much that we can do now Captain Jack. You've done well taking out your first opponent, now lets try and weaken this one up for your backup.

Your opponent may be a bit spooky looking, but you have nothing to fear. Set up a *Substitute (10%)* to start things off. Then, send off a little *Captivate* - ghostly or not, she _is_ still a lady, so might as well get her attention. Should she be a bit shy and unhittable, however, opt for a *Defense Curl* instead. Finally, end with another *Captivate* if you can - *defense curl* if you can't. If you're ever taunted unfortunately, then you'll just have to *Bite* down on her hard all the way.

*Substitute (10%)/Bite~Captivate/Defense Cure/Bite x2*


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Set up your own sub, Craneo (10%, please). After that, give Jack his own medicine and fire off your own Rounds to finish him off. 

*10% Substitute~Round x2*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*ROUND 7 - START*

I liek Squirtles (XOO)
 ()
[Craneo Ominoso] F <Levitate> 
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Ready to fight
*Substitute (10%) ~ Round ~ Round*

Skyman (OOO)
 
[Jack] M <Torrent>
*Health:* 20%
*Energy:* 34%
*Status:* Victorious
–1 Attack. –2 Special Attack.
+2 Defense. –2 Speed.
*Substitute (10%) / Bite ~ Captivate / Defense Curl / Bite x2*​
I liek Squirtles searched through his bag until he found the Poké Ball he was looking for – a Dusk Ball with a warning scratched into it saying “DO NOT USE”. Not remembering when he left this ominous message, the trainer shrugged and threw the ball out into the makeshift arena. The ball snapped open, and a small Duskull appeared in a flash of light.

* hey.

Jack was taken aback. Did that Duskull just speak to him? She didn’t even have a mouth, so how could she be speaking to him? It was almost… almost as if she was mentally projecting her voice inside his head. Jack shut his eyes and shook his head. _Ghosts are weird_, he thought.

Jack spied a pile of bones lying in the stomach acid and ran off to collect them. Remembering Blue Mage and his stack of cannon balls, he tried to arrange the bones into the shape of a Marshtomp. The bones were all mismatched however, so the structure he made was little more than a few limbs with a fish skull attached at the head. Jack put his hands on the substitute and shut his eyes as he transferred half of his remaining life force into the pile of bones. A moment later, the bones rattled to life and took position in front of Jack.

To Jack’s surprise, however, Craneo Ominoso the Duskull had already built a skeletal subordinate of her own. Well, built isn’t really the correct word. The substitute was just a skull – a human skull, to be exact. But the very sight of it struck fear into Jack’s heart. The Duskull had transferred a bit of her life force into the skull, and it was floating side-by-side with her.

*NYEH HEH HEH!*

Wait, was that Craneo’s _substitute_ that just laughed? Jack gulped. He had a baaaaaaaad feeling about this. One ominous skull was creepy enough, but two? Way too spooky.

* nice pile of bones. i see you are a bone-a-fide artist.

_Oh no_, Jack thought. _Oh no no no no no_. The skulls must have known about Jack’s one true weakness… TERRIBLE PUNS. Jack curled up into the fetal position, shaking like a leaf. There’s no way he could fight back now… not against a foe so cruel. Jack pulled his captain’s hat down over his ears, but it did him no good. Craneo was speaking to Jack telepathically.

* what’s wrong. don’t you find my jokes humerus?

Jack felt a sharp pain in his chest. He knew he couldn’t take much more of this. The Marshtomp curled up even tighter and began to sob quietly. The puns were just too terrible for him to handle.

* that’s too bad. bone-as noches, mi amigo.

That was the last straw. Jack gasped, and passed out where he lay. The pun was just that bad. The pile of bones that had been Jack’s substitute suddenly collapsed next to him. Confused, Skyman stared at the unconscious Pokémon as he scratched his head. Reluctantly, he returned the Marshtomp to his Poké Ball. He looked to the ref, and shrugged, “I don’t know what happened. Maybe… he just had a really bad cramp?”

*ROUND 7 - END*

I liek Squirtles (XOO)
 ()
[Craneo Ominoso] F <Levitate> 
*Health:* 90%
*Energy:* 89%
*Status:* bone voyage
Has a Substitute (10% health).
*Substitute (10%) ~ Round ~ Round*

Skyman (OOO)
 
[Jack] M <Torrent>
*Health:* 0%
*Energy:* 27%
*Status:* Knocked out!
*Substitute (10%) ~ Defense Curl ~ Defense Curl*​
Notes
-Since Jack couldn’t use Captivate on Craneo Ominoso’s Substitute, he defaulted to using Defense Curl.
-Jack fainted on action three.
-The next round takes place on the Slip ‘N’ Slide.



Spoiler: Calculations



ACTION ONE

Jack’s command: Substitute
Energy: 5%

Craneo Ominoso’s command: Substitute
Energy: 5%

Action one results:

Jack
10 health
29 energy

Jack’s Substitute
10 health

Craneo Ominoso
90 health
95 energy

Craneo Ominoso’s Substitute
10 health

ACTION TWO

Jack’s command: Defense Curl
Energy: 1%

Craneo Ominoso’s command: Round
Energy: 3%
Damage: 6% base = 6% final damage
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (48/100) --> No crit

Action two results:

Jack
4 health
28 energy

Jack’s Substitute
10 health

Craneo Ominoso
90 health
92 energy

Craneo Ominoso’s Substitute
10 health

ACTION THREE

Jack’s command: Defense Curl
Energy: 1%

Craneo Ominoso’s command: Round
Energy: 3%
Damage: 6% base = 6% final damage
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (98/100) --> No crit

Jack is knocked out.

Action three results:

Jack
0 health
27 energy

Jack’s Substitute
10 health

Craneo Ominoso
90 health
89 energy

Craneo Ominoso’s Substitute
10 health

END OF ROUND


*Skyman* sends out, then *I liek Squirtles* commands first next round.


----------



## Skyman

Alright then, lets try out *Axel* then.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Alrighty, Craneo. Let's kick this off with a Taunt, quickly followed by Toxic, and ending with Hex. If Axel tries to Odor Sleuth you, Protect (only once). 

Should Axel be Protecting or out of reach (bar Substitute) on the second action, use Calm Mind. If he's behind a substitute, try Shadow Ball.

If you failed to use Toxic on the second action, use Shadow Ball on the third instead.

*Taunt/Protect~Toxic/Calm Mind/Shadow Ball~Hex/Protect/Shadow Ball*


----------



## Skyman

*Thief~Safeguard~Snarl.* The mental herb you steal from her should do the trick for removing taunt, leaving you free to safeguard action 2. Snarl action 3 to soften the blow from that pesky shadow ball.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Once Skyman had selected his next Pokémon, he gave the Poké Ball a toss, and a proud-looking Growlithe appeared in a flash of light. Both trainers started to give their Pokémon commands, but were soon interrupted when a woman’s voice boomed over a hidden loudspeaker, echoing throughout the sea monster’s cavernous stomach:

“LET’S GO ON THE SLIP ‘N’ SLIDE!”

The trainers, startled and confused, turned to face the pirate captain, but for once he was at a loss for words. They didn’t have long to think about it though, as the juices in Nelly’s stomach suddenly started moving, flowing deeper into the belly of the beast and eventually emptying into the beast’s small intestine. A surge of stomach acid washed over the platform where the humans and Pokémon were standing, causing them to lose their footing and begin heading downstream.

*ROUND 8 - START*

I liek Squirtles (XOO)
 ()
[Craneo Ominoso] F <Levitate> 
*Health:* 90%
*Energy:* 89%
*Status:* bone voyage
Has a Substitute (10% health).
*Taunt / Protect ~ Toxic / Calm Mind / Shadow Ball ~ Hex / Protect / Shadow Ball*

Skyman (XOO)
 ()
[Axel] M <Flash Fire>
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Ready to fight.
*Thief ~ Safeguard ~ Snarl*​
As the river of stomach juices carried the battlers downstream, they came towards a huge neon sign that read “DAVY JONE’S POOP CHUTE SLIP ‘N’ SLIDE”. Finally understanding the message they had heard over the loudspeaker, the battlers turned to look at each other as the walls around them began to narrow. When they reached the small intenstine, the stream of fluid sped up, and human and Pokémon alike were sent spiraling down an enormous, organic waterslide.

The liquids were shallow enough now that Axel was able to stand on four legs as he shot down the Slip ‘N’ Slide. While Craneo Ominoso was ignoring him and enjoying the slide, he would take this opportunity to strike her off guard. Axel thought back to when his trainer was giving him commands, and remembered the order to steal his opponent’s item. With this in mind, Axel lunged forward and tackled the floating skull, grabbing the Pokémon’s held item in the process. Axel bit down on the item. It tasted like… spaghetti? What kind of trick was this?

*HEY! THAT WAS MY SPAGHETTI!*

Axel realized a moment too late that he had mistaken the substitute for the real Craneo Ominoso. The real Craneo was laughing at the Growlithe’s mistake.

* geeettttttt dunked on!!!

The Duskull’s telepathic taunting threw Axel into a rage. Ignoring his trainer’s commands, he launched himself at the floating substitute, ramming it into the Slip ‘N’ Slide’s intestinal wall. Having taken a bit of damage himself from the desperate attack, Axel watched the floating skull get up once again.

*NYEH HEH HEH! AS IF THAT COULD EVEN HURT ME!*

The skull shattered and fell into the stream.

Craneo Ominoso, noticeably upset by this, glared into the Growlithe’s eyes as it delivered a warning.

* here’s some friendly advice. if you keep going the way you are now…

The Duskull’s single eye flashed ominously in front of its left eye socket.

* you’re gonna have a bad time.

Craneo Ominoso suddenly retched, and then spat a sinister blob of poison at the Growlithe’s face. Axel howled, and the toxic poison seeped its way into the Growlithe’s skin, leaving a painful burn. In retaliation, Axel let out a furious snarl laced with arcane magic. The spell drained away a fair amount of the Duskull’s life force, and left it slightly weaker as a result. Craneo Ominoso winced a little, but was ready to counter this spell with one of her own.

* this next attack will be hex-traoardinary.

The Duskull’s eye began to glow, and a ring of arcane runes appeared in front of Craneo Ominoso’s face. The Pokémon cackled, and a dark purple mist began to form around the Growlithe as it sped down the slide. Axel gave a nervous whimper, and the purple mist condensed, flowing into the Growlithe’s body through the spot where he was poisoned. Axel howled in pain as the mist drained away a large amount of his health.

Not long after the Duskull’s attack, the humans and Pokémon could all see a bright light at the end of the slide. Their journey through the sea monster’s digestive system was finally coming to an end. The next thing they knew, they were freefalling towards a sandy beach, their eyes blinded by the light of day…

*ROUND 8 - END*

I liek Squirtles (XOO)
 ()
[Craneo Ominoso] F <Levitate> 
*Health:* 82%
*Energy:* 74%
*Status:* Has a bone to pick with this Growlithe.
– 1 Special Attack.
*Taunt ~ Toxic ~ Hex*

Skyman (XOO)
 ()
[Axel] M <Flash Fire>
*Health:* 82%
*Energy:* 90%
*Status:* Burning with rage.
Severely Poisoned (2% damage this round).
*Thief ~ Struggle ~ Snarl*​
Notes
-I apologize that this is super late.
-Axel’s Thief hit Craneo Ominoso’s Substitute, so he did not steal the Mental Herb.
-Axel was taunted, so he used Struggle on action two.
-Struggle finished off Papyrus Craneo Ominoso’s Substitute.



Spoiler: Calculations



ACTION ONE

Axel’s command: Thief
Energy: 3%
Damage: 6% base × 1.5 super effective = 9% final damage
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (54/100) --> No crit

Craneo Ominoso’s command: Taunt
Energy: 4%

Action one results:

Axel
100 health
97 energy

Craneo Ominoso
90 health
85 energy

Craneo Ominoso’s Substitute
1 health

ACTION TWO

Axel’s command: Struggle
Energy: 3% 
Damage: 5% base = 5% final damage
Axel takes 1% recoil damage
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (61/100) --> No crit

Craneo Ominoso’s command: Toxic
Energy: 4%
Accuracy: 90% --> Roll: (44/100) --> Success

Axel takes 1% damage from Toxic.

Action two results:

Axel
98 health
94 energy

Craneo Ominoso
90 health
81 energy

ACTION THREE

Axel’s command: Snarl
Energy: 4% 
Accuracy: 95% --> Roll: (44/100) --> Success
Damage: 5.5% base × 1.5 super effective = 8% final damage
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (29/100) --> No crit

Craneo Ominoso’s command: Hex
Energy: 8% base – 1% STAB = 7%
Damage: 13% base + 3.25% STAB – 1% boosts = 15% final damage
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (94/100) --> No crit

Axel takes 1% damage from Toxic.

Action three results:

Axel
82 health
90 energy

Craneo Ominoso
82 health
74 energy

END OF ROUND


*Skyman* commands first next round.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*DQ warning for Skyman. You have 48 hours to post commands.*


----------



## Skyman

Yay for moving and no internet.

Just *Snarl* then, I guess. If tormented or disabled or whatever, use *Crunch*, or *Bite* if something happens to Crunch too.

*Snarl/Crunch/Bite x3*


----------



## I liek Squirtles

This'll be simple, Craneo. Protect and Hex, and end with Psych Up to get rid of debuffs. If Psych Up won't help, try Haze instead.

*Protect~Hex~Psych Up/Haze*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*ROUND 9 - START*

I liek Squirtles (XOO)
 ()
[Craneo Ominoso] F <Levitate> 
*Health:* 82%
*Energy:* 74%
*Status:* Has a bone to pick with this Growlithe.
– 1 Special Attack.
*Protect ~ Hex ~ Psych Up / Haze*

Skyman (XOO)
 ()
[Axel] M <Flash Fire>
*Health:* 82%
*Energy:* 90%
*Status:* Burning with rage.
Severely Poisoned (2% damage last round).
*Snarl / Crunch / Bite x3*​
When Axel regained consciousness, he found himself on a sandy beach, with the blinding sun beating down on him. The referee and the two trainers were standing over him, and gave a sigh of relief when the Growlithe stood himself up and shook the sand from his fur. Craneo Ominoso was hovering over the beach about twenty feet away, watching the old pirate captain empty the water from his boots. Axel’s trainer tried to tell him that he didn’t have to continue the battle if he didn’t want to, but the Growlithe had no intention of giving up the fight now.

Axel stalked his way towards the Duskull, whose back was turned to him, and when he was only a few feet away, he let loose a vicious snarl. Craneo Ominoso casually turned around, with a rather mocking expression on her face.

* did you say something. i didn’t hear you.

Axel hadn’t even realized that his opponent was on guard the whole time, baiting him into an attack. He bared his fangs at the Duskull and gave another angry snarl. This one proved to be more effective, and the Duskull grimaced as the dark magic drained away more of its life force.

* i was hex-pecting you to do that.

Craneo Ominoso’s eye glowed as the runes once again flashed in front of her. The vile purple mist appeared around Axel, and before he could escape, it streamed into the Growlithe’s wounds, causing a great deal of pain as it drained away his health.

By now, Axel was furious. This time, his Snarl was more of a roar. The resulting spell was more powerful as well, and the Duskull shuddered as a fair amount of its strength was drained away. Craneo Ominoso must have realized that if she attacked now, her attacks would not be as effective as she needed them to be. Craneo concentrated, using her telepathic link with her opponent to try and copy his psychological state. In doing so, she could feel her strength returning to her as the psychic link filled her with DETERMINATION.

As the referee’s whistle heralded the end of the round, the two Pokémon watched each other intently as the ocean waves lapped at the shore and a light breeze blew around them. Both Pokémon looked a bit bruised, but for them, the battle was only just beginning.

*ROUND 9 - END*

I liek Squirtles (XOO)
 ()
[Craneo Ominoso] F <Levitate> 
*Health:* 63%
*Energy:* 59%
*Status:* Skeleton pun.
*Protect ~ Hex ~ Psych Up*

Skyman (XOO)
 ()
[Axel] M <Flash Fire>
*Health:* 65%
*Energy:* 78%
*Status:* Feeling his sins crawling on his back.
Severely Poisoned (3% damage this round).
*Snarl ~ Snarl ~ Snarl*​
Notes
-This reffing is a bit rushed because I’m on holiday.
-Axel’s third Snarl was a Critical Hit.



Spoiler: Calculations



ACTION ONE

Axel’s command: Snarl
Energy: 4% 
Accuracy: 95% --> Roll: (7/100) --> Success
Damage: 5.5% base × 1.5 super effective = 8% final damage
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (32/100) --> No crit

Craneo Ominoso’s command: Protect
Energy: 5%

Axel takes 1% damage from Toxic.

Action one results:

Axel
81 health
86 energy

Craneo Ominoso
82 health
69 energy

ACTION TWO

Axel’s command: Snarl
Energy: 4% 
Accuracy: 95% --> Roll: (5/100) --> Success
Damage: 5.5% base × 1.5 super effective = 8% final damage
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (23/100) --> No crit

Craneo Ominoso’s command: Hex
Energy: 8% base – 1% STAB = 7%
Damage: 13% base + 3.25% STAB – 2% boosts = 14% final damage
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (10/100) --> No crit

Axel takes 1% damage from Toxic.

Action two results:

Axel
66 health
82 energy

Craneo Ominoso
74 health
62 energy

ACTION THREE

Axel’s command: Snarl
Energy: 4% 
Accuracy: 95% --> Roll: (15/100) --> Success
Damage: 5.5% base × 1.5 super effective + 2.75% crit = 11% final damage
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (2/100) --> Critical Hit

Craneo Ominoso’s command: Psych Up
Energy: 3%

Axel takes 1% damage from Toxic.

Action three results:

Axel
65 health
78 energy

Craneo Ominoso
63 health
59 energy

END OF ROUND


*I liek Squirtles* commands first next round.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*DQ warning for I liek Squirtles. You have 48 hours to post commands.*

Also, please note I made some adjustments to the energy totals. A powered up Hex should cost 8% energy, not 6%. I have corrected Craneo Ominoso's energy total, which is now at 59% rather than 63%.

EDIT: I see that ILS has posted in the Absence Sheet, so he will receive additional time.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Finals are finally over. 

Nice job, CO! Let's keep it up. 

This round, let's use two *Hexes*. If he's protecting, use *Future Sight*. On the final action, use *Psych Up* if you have some stat debuffs.

*Hex/Future Sight~Hex/Future Sight~Hex/Future Sight/Psych Up*


----------



## Skyman

*Rest~Sleep Talk x2*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*ROUND 10 - START*

I liek Squirtles (XOO)
 ()
[Craneo Ominoso] F <Levitate> 
*Health:* 63%
*Energy:* 63%
*Status:* Skeleton pun.
*Hex / Future Sight ~ Hex / Future Sight ~ Hex / Future Sight / Psych Up*

Skyman (XOO)
 ()
[Axel] M <Flash Fire>
*Health:* 65%
*Energy:* 78%
*Status:* Feeling his sins crawling on his back.
Severely Poisoned (3% damage last round).
*Rest ~ Sleep Talk ~ Sleep Talk*​
As his opponent stared at him menacingly from across the beach, Axel was primed to attack. When his trainer gave the command to use Rest, however, the Growlithe was a little bit skeptical. Was _now_ really the best time to sleep? It seemed to Axel that resting now would make him quite vulnerable, but he laid himself flat and closed his eyes anyway, trusting his trainer’s judgment.

Sleep came surprisingly easily for Axel, and as his body’s natural healing processes repaired any damage, he could no longer feel any pain where he had once been poisoned. The sunny beach dissolved around him and parted to make way for an endless field of clouds, pillowy and warm. Axel felt totally at ease… until the scene dispersed in a gust of cold air and the Growlithe found himself on a ridge of cold, dark rock, surrounded by gnarled trees reaching out towards the dark sky with hideous, twisted fingers. The cold breeze chilled Axel to the bone, and as his eyes adjusted to the darkness around him, he could make out splatters of crimson blood on the hard stone beneath his feet. A faint light glowed in the distance, and as Axel watched, the light grew brighter as the source drew closer towards him. When it was only about thirty feet in front of him, Axel could see the ball of light belonged to a skull, ghostly white in the light of the pale moon. Craneo Ominoso smiled at the Growlithe as the cold wind lashed out at him with fingers of ice. The Duskull’s appearance had changed, though: Craneo’s skeletal head was now attached to a skeletal body, and that body was covered in a blue sweatshirt and black shorts. Craneo raised a bony hand and held it above her head. Axel felt the ground disappear below his feet as he was lifted into the air.

* i warned you what would happen. now you’re going to have a really bad time.

Four pale Aggron skulls rose up into the air from behind Craneo Ominoso. The skeletal foe threw her hand down and Axel was slammed down onto the hard ground as the skulls fired beams of purple light at him. The Growlithe opened his mouth to scream, but no sound could escape him. Craneo laughed and made sweeping gestures with her arm, flinging the Growlithe about and slamming him into tree, rock, and earth as the Aggron skulls delivered a barrage of magical energy. On one pass of the hand, Axel was flung past Craneo, which gave the Growlithe the perfect opportunity to snap out with his jaws and steal the Mental Herb that the Duskull was holding. This retaliation only made the skeletal foe angrier, and as she flailed her arm about, Axel was repeatedly pummeled into the cold, hard stone.

After the beating, Axel stood up slowly on shaky legs and turned towards his tormentor. Craneo Ominoso’s eyeball was glowing behind her left eye socket, and the four skulls had closed in around Axel, surrounding him. Summoning the last of his courage, Axel raised his head towards the dark sky and snarled… no _howled_… with such strength that it drowned out everything around him. The stars in the sky went out, one by one, and soon even the moon followed, disappearing from the sky. The cold wind picked up, blustering around Axel, yet Axel felt warm. The mangled trees began to dissolve into dust… no _sand_… A blinding light pierced the gloom, and the cold stony earth gave way to a warm, sandy beach. Axel blinked, and as his eyes adjusted to the brightness around him, he could just barely see the outline of Craneo Ominoso, who was swaying about, doing some strange meditation to copy the Growlithe’s stats. Axel gave a yawn of relief. The Duskull was only a disembodied skull, and was not nearly as intimidating as the figure in his nightmare. Axel picked himself up off the ground, shook some of the sand from his fur, and faced his opponent, a bold new resolution in his eyes.

*ROUND 10 - END*

I liek Squirtles (XOO)
 
[Craneo Ominoso] F <Levitate> 
*Health:* 46%
*Energy:* 46%
*Status:* Has seen better days.
*Hex ~ Hex ~ Psych Up*

Skyman (XOO)
 ()
[Axel] M <Flash Fire>
*Health:* 68%
*Energy:* 45%
*Status:* Glad to have escaped the nightmare.
*Rest ~ Sleep Talk (Thief) ~ Sleep Talk (Snarl)*​
Notes
- Axel cured himself of the Toxic poison, but Hex was still powered up due to Axel being asleep.
-I decided that Axel would most likely discard his Fire Stone to keep the Mental Herb, since when he used Thief earlier in the battle, that was his intention.
-A Fire Stone lies on the sand, in surprisingly good condition.
-The Special Attack debuff from Snarl caused Craneo Ominoso to use Psych Up on the third action.



Spoiler: Calculations



ACTION ONE

Axel’s command: Rest
Health recovered: 12% for 9% Energy

Craneo Ominoso’s command: Hex
Energy: 8% base – 1% STAB = 7%
Damage: 13% base + 3.25% STAB = 16% final damage
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (63/100) --> No crit

Action one results:

Axel
61 health
69 energy

Craneo Ominoso
63 health
56 energy

ACTION TWO

Axel’s command: Sleep Talk
Move Called --> Thief
Energy: 3% 
Damage: 6% base × 1.5 super effective = 9% final damage
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (69/100) --> No crit
Health recovered: 12% for 9% Energy

Craneo Ominoso’s command: Hex
Energy: 8% base – 1% STAB = 7%
Damage: 13% base + 3.25% STAB = 16% final damage
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (71/100) --> No crit

Action two results:

Axel
57 health
57 energy

Craneo Ominoso
54 health
49 energy

ACTION THREE

Axel’s command: Sleep Talk
Move Called --> Snarl
Energy: 4% 
Accuracy: 95% --> Roll: (68/100) --> Success
Damage: 5.5% base × 1.5 super effective = 8% final damage
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (87/100) --> No crit
Health recovered: 11% for 9% Energy

Craneo Ominoso’s command: Psych Up
Energy: 3%

Axel woke up.

Action three results:

Axel
68 health
45 energy

Craneo Ominoso
46 health
46 energy

END OF ROUND


*Skyman* commands first next round.


----------



## Skyman

*Safeguard~Crunch x2.* If she is unhittable, *Howl* instead of Crunch.

*Safeguard~Crunch/Howl x2.*


----------



## I liek Squirtles

On the first action, Telekinesis. After that, use two Shadow Balls- substitute the last one for Spite if Crunch hits.

*Telekinesis~Shadow Ball~Shadow Ball/Spite*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*ROUND 11 - START*

I liek Squirtles (XOO)
 
[Craneo Ominoso] F <Levitate> 
*Health:* 46%
*Energy:* 46%
*Status:* Has seen better days.
*Telekinesis ~ Shadow Ball ~ Shadow Ball / Spite*

Skyman (XOO)
 ()
[Axel] M <Flash Fire>
*Health:* 68%
*Energy:* 45%
*Status:* Glad to have escaped the nightmare.
*Safeguard ~ Crunch / Howl ~ Crunch / Howl*​
Axel was quick to move, turning his head skyward and howling as he began to glow with a pale green aura. The Growlithe then lowered his head and smiled at the Duskull, cocky with the knowledge that the ghostly Pokémon could no longer afflict him with any nasty status ailments. Craneo Ominoso had another plan in mind, however, and as she gazed at her opponent, her eye started to glow brightly. Axel gave a yelp as his feet lifted off the ground, and as he flailed about, suspended in midair, he was forced to remember the nightmare he had just escaped.

Unlike in the dream, however, Craneo Ominoso did not bash her opponent about like a furry ragdoll, instead concentrating on keeping the Growlithe afloat, where he would be vulnerable to attacks. Axel struggled against the psychic force, and although it took the Pokémon a bit more effort, he was eventually able to reach out to the ground below and propel himself towards the Duskull. When he was close enough, Axel bit down into his opponent’s skull with razor-sharp teeth. Craneo gave a thin, high scream as the Growlithe ground his teeth against bone, only letting go when the Duskull hit him point-blank with a Shadow Ball that she had quickly formed beside her. Axel was flung backwards by the combined force of the ghostly ball of energy as well as the Telekinesis still pulling her off the ground.

When he had recovered from the shock of the Shadow Ball, Axel gave an angry bark as he scrambled back towards Craneo Ominoso. Once more, Axel bit down into the Duskull, gnashing his teeth together until she eventually shook herself free. Exasperated, the rather battered-looking Craneo floated away from her attacker and began to mutter a spiteful curse. Desperate to keep the Growlithe from using Crunch again, the Duskull sealed the move away with a ghostly magic, making it much harder to use. When the referee blew his whistle to bring the round to a close, both Pokémon looked quite worn out from their battle. Who would fall first, though? It seemed that question would soon be answered.

*ROUND 11 - END*

I liek Squirtles (XOO)
 
[Craneo Ominoso] F <Levitate> 
*Health:* 22%
*Energy:* 35%
*Status:* Gone from dunker to dunkee.
*Telekinesis ~ Shadow Ball ~ Spite*

Skyman (XOO)
 ()
[Axel] M <Flash Fire>
*Health:* 58%
*Energy:* 29%
*Status:* Feeling very tired.
Protected by Safeguard (2 more actions). Crunch Spited.
Affected by Telekinesis (1 more action).
*Safeguard ~ Crunch ~ Crunch*​
Notes
-If you thought I reffed Telekinesis as preventing the target from using physical attacks, know that I do not do that. However, I charged Axel an extra 2% energy for each Crunch since Telekinesis would indeed create some resistance.
-Since Axel was able to use Crunch, Craneo Ominoso used Spite on the third action.
-Telekinesis will wear off after the first action of next round.



Spoiler: Calculations



ACTION ONE

Axel’s command: Safeguard
Energy: 2%

Craneo Ominoso’s command: Telekinesis
Energy: 4%

Action one results:

Axel
68 health
43 energy

Craneo Ominoso
46 health
42 energy

ACTION TWO

Axel’s command: Crunch
Energy: 4% base + 2% (Telekinesis) = 6%
Damage: 8% base × 1.5 super effective = 12% final damage
Extra effect: 20% --> Roll: (84/100) --> No effect
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (57/100) --> No crit
Safeguard Upkeep: 1% energy

Craneo Ominoso’s command: Shadow Ball
Energy: 4% base – 1% STAB = 3%
Damage: 8% base + 2% STAB = 10% final damage
Extra effect: 20% --> Roll: (81/100) --> No effect
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (83/100) --> No crit

Action two results:

Axel
58 health
36 energy

Craneo Ominoso
34 health
39 energy

ACTION THREE

Axel’s command: Crunch
Energy: 4% base + 2% (Telekinesis) = 6%
Damage: 8% base × 1.5 super effective = 12% final damage
Extra effect: 20% --> Roll: (88/100) --> No effect
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (92/100) --> No crit
Safeguard Upkeep: 1% energy

Craneo Ominoso’s command: Spite
Energy: 5% base – 1% STAB = 4%

Action three results:

Axel
58 health
29 energy

Craneo Ominoso
22 health
35 energy

END OF ROUND


*I liek Squirtles* commands first next round.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*DQ warning for I liek Squirtles. You have 48 hours to post commands.*


----------



## I liek Squirtles

We're in a tight spot, Craneo. Let's  see what we can do, hmm?

Let's see where we can take this... Start this off with a Payback (Shadow Ball if he doesn't attack), and Protect if he tries to Odor Sleuth 

Future Sight this action. Let's see if we can leave something for your successor. This action, don't Protect against OS. 

End with a Toxic, unless he puts a Safeguard up; in that case, Snatch it. This time, do Protect against Odor Sleuth.

*Payback/Shadow Ball/Protect~Future Sight/Protect~Toxic/Snatch/Protect*


----------



## Skyman

*Bite x3*. Just finish her off.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*ROUND 12 - START*

I liek Squirtles (XOO)
 
[Craneo Ominoso] F <Levitate> 
*Health:* 22%
*Energy:* 35%
*Status:* Gone from dunker to dunkee.
*Payback / Shadow Ball / Protect ~ Future Sight / Protect ~ Toxic / Snatch / Protect*

Skyman (XOO)
 ()
[Axel] M <Flash Fire>
*Health:* 58%
*Energy:* 29%
*Status:* Feeling very tired.
Protected by Safeguard (2 more actions). Crunch Spited.
Affected by Telekinesis (1 more action).
*Bite ~ Bite ~ Bite*​
When the referee gave the signal, Axel was first to attack. Struggling against the psychic force holding him in place, he made his way over to Craneo Ominoso and gave the Duskull a quick bite, his fangs closing down on the Pokémon’s skull so quickly she barely had time to react. When the Growlithe released her, she knew she couldn’t withstand too many more of his attacks.

Craneo Ominoso thought back earlier in the battle, and remembered the moment Axel destroyed her substitute. Craneo felt a sudden pang of sadness as she remembered all the wonderful times she had spent with her skull companion. There was that time he took an attack for Craneo. There was that _other_ time he took an attack for Craneo… Okay, to be fair, Craneo hadn’t really known the substitute for very long before he was destroyed, but nevertheless, she felt sad and even a little bit guilty for letting him sacrifice himself like that. That’s when she realized something. Even if her defeat was inevitable, she had to fight back. There were still others counting on her – her trainer, and the Pokémon who would take her place in battle, whose fight was still to come. What little strength she had left could still make a difference… 

Axel gave a yelp as he was suddenly ripped off the ground by the force of the Telekinesis, which had now become much stronger. When Axel turned his head to catch a glimpse of Craneo, she was covered in a rippling black aura, and barreling towards him. Axel gulped, and soon the force of the impact sent the Growlithe flying. When Axel crashed into the sand several yards away from where he had been floating, the telekinetic force was gone. The Growlithe stood up and was once again able to move freely. He bolted at his opponent while the aura around her was just beginning to disappear, and this caught the Duskull by surprise. When Axel bit down into her, she was startled, and in this brief moment of shock, she had forgotten what her next move was going to be. Axel noticed her hesitation and seized the opportunity to deliver a finishing move. With one final snap of his jaws, he squeezed out the very last of his opponent’s strength. Craneo Ominoso fell to the ground as her vision began to dissolve away. As the darkness closed around her and she was returned to her Poké Ball, Craneo Ominoso felt strangely at peace. She was confident that one of her teammates would finish off the job she had started, just as she had done for Blue Mage. She had played her part, and now the torch would be passed on to another…

*ROUND 12 - END*

I liek Squirtles (XOO)
 
[Craneo Ominoso] F <Levitate> 
*Health:* 0%
*Energy:* 29%
*Status:* Knocked out!
*Payback ~ [flinch] ~ nothing*

Skyman (XOO)
 ()
[Axel] M <Flash Fire>
*Health:* 48%
*Energy:* 13%
*Status:* Exhausted.
Crunch Spited.
*Bite ~ Bite ~ Bite*​
Notes
-Axel’s attacks cost him an extra 2% energy while Telekinesis was still active.
-Axel’s second Bite caused Craneo Ominoso to flinch.
-Safeguard wore off after the second action.
-Craneo Ominoso fainted on action three.



Spoiler: Calculations



ACTION ONE

Axel’s command: Bite
Energy: 4% base + 2% (Telekinesis) = 6%
Damage: 6% base × 1.5 super effective = 9% final damage
Extra effect: 30% --> Roll: (39/100) --> No effect
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (63/100) --> No crit
Safeguard Upkeep: 1% energy

Craneo Ominoso’s command: Payback
Energy: 6%
Damage: 10%
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (61/100) --> No crit

Action one results:

Axel
48 health
22 energy

Craneo Ominoso
13 health
29 energy

ACTION TWO

Axel’s command: Bite
Energy: 4%
Damage: 6% base × 1.5 super effective = 9% final damage
Extra effect: 30% --> Roll: (11/100) --> Craneo Ominoso flinched
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (20/100) --> No crit
Safeguard Upkeep: 1% energy

Craneo Ominoso flinched and couldn’t move.

Action two results:

Axel
48 health
17 energy

Craneo Ominoso
4 health
29 energy

ACTION THREE

Axel’s command: Bite
Energy: 4%
Damage: 6% base × 1.5 super effective = 9% final damage
Extra effect: 30% --> Roll: (68/100) --> No effect
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (66/100) --> No crit

Craneo Ominoso is knocked out.

Action three results:

Axel
48 health
13 energy

Craneo Ominoso
0 health
29 energy

END OF ROUND


*I liek Squirtles* sends out, then *Skyman* commands first next round.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Sending out *FEROCIOUS SWAMP MONSTER*.


----------



## Skyman

Well Axel, you've done good. I'm proud of you.

*Covet* that berry away from him, discarding the mental herb, and then *eat it.* *Chill* the rest of the round. If he tries to protect the first action, *Chill* instead and covet/eat the next turn.

*Covet/Chill~Eat berry (if it takes an action)/Covet/Chill~Chill/Eat berry*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*DQ warning for I liek Squirtles. You have 48 hours to post commands.*


----------



## I liek Squirtles

We can't really stop him from taking the berry, so let's just forget about it. Willingly give him the berry (to try and avoid the covet), and Scald right in his face (if you can do it in the same action). Follow up with two Scalds.

*Scald (Give him the berry)/Give him the berry~Scald x2*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*ROUND 13 - START*

I liek Squirtles (XXO)
 ()
[FEROCIOUS SWAMP MONSTER] M <Torrent> 
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* GRRRAAHHHHHHH.
*Scald (Give him the berry) / Give him the berry ~ Scald x2*

Skyman (XOO)
 ()
[Axel] M <Flash Fire>
*Health:* 48%
*Energy:* 13%
*Status:* Exhausted.
Crunch Spited.
*Covet / Chill ~ Eat berry (if it takes an action) / Covet / Chill ~ Chill / Eat berry*​
I liek Squirtles took another Poké Ball out of his bag, gave it a good luck kiss, and threw it into the battle. After a flash of light, a FEROCIOUS SWAMP MONSTER stood on the field, glaring at his opponent. Axel noticed the berry it was holding and pleaded for the Mudkip to give it to him. Without much hesitation, the SWAMP MONSTER obliged. Rather than graciously accept the offering, however, Axel quickly snatched it from the Mudkip’s hands and spun around to kick sand in the MONSTER’s face.

The FEROCIOUS SWAMP MONSTER let out a furious roar as it blasted the Growlithe with a concentrated jet of scalding water. Axel let out a whimper of pain as the water drained a large amount of his strength. He had the berry, though. Whatever secret powers it contained, Axel needed them now! The Growlithe scarfed down the berry while giving his opponent a taunting smile. After eating the berry, Axel felt a lot more resistant to electricity. Why, he even felt like he could stick his paw into an electrical socket and barely feel a tingle! Axel truly had the upper hand now. Whatever Electric-type attack his opponent was preparing, it would hardly leave a scratch on him!

Axel was knocked the fuck down by another blast of water.

The Growlithe could barely stand. But maybe he didn’t have to… Following his trainer’s orders, Axel stayed on the ground and tried to recover a bit of his energy. He was able to heal a little bit, but was soon interrupted by another scalding hot burst of water. Axel howled as even more of his health was drained away from him. One more attack like that, and Axel would no longer be able to fight.

“LOOK OUT, THE BEAST IS BACK!” cried the old pirate captain, before being snatched away by an enormous tentacle. Nelly had suddenly reappeared by the shoreline, and was ready to swallow all the beach patrons. Another giant tentacle came crashing down, knocking the trainers and their Pokémon to the ground. The battlers were then swept away, descending once more into the beast’s enormous black maw.

*ROUND 13 - END*

I liek Squirtles (XXO)

[FEROCIOUS SWAMP MONSTER] M <Torrent> 
*Health:* 91%
*Energy:* 88%
*Status:* GRRRAAHHHHHHH???
*Scald ~ Scald ~ Scald*

Skyman (XOO)

[Axel] M <Flash Fire>
*Health:* 8% (CAPPED)
*Energy:* 15%
*Status:* Is this the end?
Crunch Spited.
Resistant to Electric-type attacks (1 more action).
*Covet ~ Eat berry ~ Chill*​
Notes
-Sorry the reffing took so long.
-Not sure why you wanted Axel to eat that berry, but it was somewhat amusing to me anyway.
-If you read the description for Covet, it doesn’t appear that willingly giving up the berry would actually stop the attack.
-Also that Covet was a critical hit ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Spoiler: Calculations



ACTION ONE

Axel’s command: Covet
Energy: 3%
Damage: 6% + 3% crit = 9 final damage
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (4/100) --> Critical Hit

FEROCIOUS SWAMP MONSTER’s command: Scald
Energy: 5% – 1% STAB = 4%
Damage: 8% base + 2% STAB × 1.5 super effective = 15% final damage
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (13/100) --> No crit

Action one results:

Axel
33 health 
10 energy

FEROCIOUS SWAMP MONSTER
91 health
96 energy

ACTION TWO

Axel’s command: Eat Berry
Energy: 0%
Electric-type attacks are less effective on Axel for one round.

FEROCIOUS SWAMP MONSTER’s command: Scald
Energy: 5% – 1% STAB = 4%
Damage: 8% base + 2% STAB × 1.5 super effective = 15% final damage
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (62/100) --> No crit

Action two results:

Axel
18 health 
10 energy

FEROCIOUS SWAMP MONSTER
91 health
92 energy

ACTION THREE

Axel’s command: Chill
Energy Restored: 5% (Interrupted)

FEROCIOUS SWAMP MONSTER’s command: Scald
Energy: 5% – 1% STAB = 4%
Damage: 8% base + 2% STAB × 1.5 super effective = 15% final damage
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (78/100) --> No crit

Action three results:

Axel
8 health (CAPPED)
15 energy

FEROCIOUS SWAMP MONSTER
91 health
88 energy

END OF ROUND


*I liek Squirtles* commands first next round.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

well shit

um, let's just use waterfall till he faints. If he digs or uses Reversal, Protect the turn he comes back up. Chill if he protects or is otherwise unhittable. 

*Waterfall/Protect/Chill x3*


----------



## Skyman

*Wild Charge* all the way to the end. You've done well, Axel. You've done well.

*Wild Charge x3*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*ROUND 14 - START*

I liek Squirtles (XXO)

[FEROCIOUS SWAMP MONSTER] M <Torrent> 
*Health:* 91%
*Energy:* 88%
*Status:* GRRRAAHHHHHHH???
*Waterfall / Protect / Chill x3*

Skyman (XOO)

[Axel] M <Flash Fire>
*Health:* 8%
*Energy:* 15%
*Status:* Is this the end?
Crunch Spited.
Resistant to Electric-type attacks (1 more action).
*Wild Charge x3*​
One by one, the trainers and their Pokémon regained consciousness and adjusted themselves to their surroundings. They had been swallowed by Nelly yet again, but no harm had come to them. As they had done before, the battlers gathered on the fleshy island in the sea of stomach juices and resumed their battle.

Axel knew there was not much he could do but use the last of his strength to leave a parting blow on his opponent. Electricity began to crackle around the Growlithe as he barreled towards the Mudkip, and when he collided, the FEROCIOUS SWAMP MONSTER was sent flying as sparks exploded around him like a thousand fireflies.  There was a splash as the MONSTER landed in the stomach juices, and for a few moments, the Mudkip was nowhere to be seen. The referee gasped as a shape cloaked in seaweed climbed onto the ridge and let out a tremendous roar. Behind it, a tidal wave of stomach acid was forming. Axel closed his eyes and braced for impact as the wave crashed into him, knocking him instantly unconscious. Skyman quickly used his Poké Ball to withdraw the Growlithe before the Pokémon was swept away.

The time had now come for Skyman to choose his final Pokémon. The true test of each trainer’s skills was only just beginning. Whoever took control of this final bout would emerge victorious, assuming they emerged from the depths of the sea at all.

*ROUND 14 - END*

I liek Squirtles (XXO)

[FEROCIOUS SWAMP MONSTER] M <Torrent> 
*Health:* 78%
*Energy:* 85%
*Status:* BRING NEW MEAT
*Waterfall ~ nothing ~ nothing*

Skyman (XOO)

[Axel] M <Flash Fire>
*Health:* 0%
*Energy:* 10%
*Status:* Knocked out!
*Wild Charge ~ nothing ~ nothing*​
Notes
-I should have done this ages ago.
-Sorry, but I’ve been pretty busy and my motivation to write these is pretty low at the moment.



Spoiler: Calculations



ACTION ONE

Axel’s command: Wild Charge
Energy: 5%
Damage: 9% base × 1.5 super effective = 13% final damage
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (62/100) --> No crit
Axel takes 4% recoil damage.

FEROCIOUS SWAMP MONSTER’s command: Waterfall
Energy: 4% – 1% STAB = 3%
Damage: 8% base + 2% STAB × 1.5 super effective = 15% final damage
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (86/100) --> No crit

Axel is knocked out.

Action one results:

Axel
0 health
10 energy

FEROCIOUS SWAMP MONSTER
78 health
85 energy

END OF ROUND


*Skyman* sends out and commands first next round.


----------



## Skyman

Lets send out *Roxas.*

Start with *Thunder Wave*, then move on to spamming *Thunderbolt*. Should he ever protect, use *Magnet Rise*, and should he protect again use *Agility.*

*Thunder Wave/Magnet Rise~Thunderbolt/Magnet Rise/Agility~Thunderbolt/Magnet Rise/Agility.*


----------



## Zhorken

Closing this battle at ILS/VM's request; I'm gonna count it as ILS forfeiting and thus a win for Skyman.


----------

